# .



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

@TranscendingEnlightenment
I enjoy you sharing your perspectives. Quite a bit of it is similar to how I perceive a lot of it myself, however you are much better at articulating it. Obviously I do not agree with every sentiment. But I agree with quite a lot of it. So thanks. It is just to refreshing to see someone calling some of this out. You are one of the few people I get super excited to read their walls of text, and what they are saying.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

shameless said:


> @TranscendingEnlightenment
> I enjoy you sharing your perspectives. Quite a bit of it is similar to how I perceive a lot of it myself, however you are much better at articulating it. Obviously I do not agree with every sentiment. But I agree with quite a lot of it. So thanks. It is just to refreshing to see someone calling some of this out. You are one of the few people I get super excited to read their walls of text, and what they are saying.


Not perspectives if you're economically literate enough to understand all countries' economic crisis, rising poverty, deindustrialized infrastructures because of very rich oligarch bullies who extort things like a leechy mafia rather than doing environmentally sustainable methods for business, financial support of unethical sweatshops internationally, child slaves creating smartphones, America's rising totalitarianism against working class citizens socioeconomically after Martin Luther King, Jr. and John F. Kennedy were assassinated (which is why America became an increasingly failed country when its very rich oligarchs started leeching much more resources away from people), C.I.A. rapists/pedophiles causing war crimes that Julian Assange exposed (which is why he is being imprisoned because of him exposing America's mafia-like war crimes is illegal instead of punishing crime), big oil industry totalitarians tyrannically controlling who gets to be a lawyer based on their tolerance to environmentalism (Steven Donzinger as an example that proves America is pushing us towards human exctinction from climate change caused by big oil industry totalitarians intentionally making American public schools broken to keep working class Americans financially supporting these dystopian businesses controlled by tyrants who own Vanguard and BlackRock), etc. The standards in societies internationally have been declining from these events very rich oligarchs intentionally created to degenerate younger generations. Which is why you have cringworthy media influencers on TikTok, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, and other cancers more than scientific idea inventors, technology inventors for creating environmentally sustainable ways that replace big oil industry's products, engineers for improving environmentally sustainable products, brilliant mathematicians inventing new mathematical equations, innovative musicians inventing new instruments and genres, etc. Every industry has become increasingly banal and unprofessional due to the degeneration of younger generations caused by very rich oligarchs leeching potential away from people. As a former songwriter, I know these very rich oligarchs have been doing their best to hide racism, sexism, classism, bribery, rape, drug dealers, alcoholism enablers, pedophiles, child slavery, and slave wages in the music industry for decades. It's why authentic music artists who don't sell out to corporate interests never become rich and famous. Instead, they're barely making ends meet. So, these vile music "artists" are influencing children and adults to normalize these dystopian corporations very rich oligarchs own. It's why I never watch "The Voice" or "American Idol" because they're controlled by vile people who are only rich and famous due to selling out for corporate interests. Those record labels they promote are part of the corporate mafia with contracts to trap musicians. Michael Jackson, Whitney Houston, R. Kelly, and others were corrupted by the music industry's mafia overlords. It's why Michael Jackson was abused as a child. It's why Whitney Houston started having an emotional wreck and drug addiction. It's why R. Kelly was enabled by childhood trauma of being molested instead of rehabilitated. Mariah Carey is rich and famous because she sold out to corporate interests like the animal-abusing McDonald's corporation that treats workers like disposable garbage. She is famous because of her normalizing the status quo corporate overlords want to promote. She did all of those concerts to get money. She marries men because of their money and powerful reputation. Her beauty, vocal range, and charisma are nothing but distractions from ugly reality. If you notice Eminem's song "Mosh", you'll understand why he doesn't like Mariah Carey because she is a corporate Barbie doll who hides ugly reality. But even Eminem sold out after making the "Mosh" song to avoid poverty. It's pretty pathetic how society stoops to these corporate interests that make our world worse.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Upper-class white men's mafia stole natives land, created America's totalitarian empire, installed the Federal Reserve Bank cartel, exploited nonwhite people for slavery, and started making puppet politicians from central bank cartels internationally. They did all of this by having working class people be easily indoctrinated soldiers and workers. Martin Luther King, Jr. figured out what America's oligarchs were planning. John F. Kennedy did not want to follow orders like a puppet. And then, Martin Luther King, Jr. and John F. Kennedy "somehow" get assassinated. After that happened in the 1960's, American society "somehow" becomes increasingly violent, illiterate, criminal, unhealthy, depressing, suicidal, sociopathic, tyrannically impoverished, and short-sighted in general. So, I'd say American society got worse after Martin Luther King, Jr. and John F. Kennedy were assassinated. I think that was just a sign of what America's oligarchs are capable of doing to people. Not that I dislike women's rights and L.G.B.T. rights after the 1960's, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know more about your country than anyone I've ever heard or read about, it makes sense.

I don't like to lower myself to the level of politics, my ideas are more anarchist but in reality I understand certain ideas of the left but their economic application are disastrous.

We must be careful in these times, the ideas of the right grow when there are periods of economic chaos.

Trump and Musk are the perfect examples, Trump loves gold and criticizes the Fed but he created the greatest monetary expansion during the Covid.
Musk talks about freedom but he never talks about the monetary system and that buying silver would save him billions, Musk buys silver in secret.

Left or right wing ideas are just walls to find a bigger truth.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

superloco3000 said:


> You know more about your country than anyone I've ever heard or read about, it makes sense.


Unquenched thirst of curiosity and getting involved in investigative journalism helped me learn about this country. Investigative journalism got me exposed to powerful information that elites withheld from the masses. All of that prevented my naivety. So, I've deprogrammed my brain from elites' psychological warfare on lower-class people. I refuse to be another disposable cog in the elites' war crime machine. These elites can go to hell for all I care.



superloco3000 said:


> I don't like to lower myself to the level of politics, my ideas are more anarchist but in reality I understand certain ideas of the left but their economic application are disastrous.
> 
> We must be careful in these times, the ideas of the right grow when there are periods of economic chaos.
> 
> ...


I don't like politcs. Yet I dislike anarchy. But I know that chaos is a ladder at times. Otherwise, I'm aware of how people are too complex to be equals. So, the left's economic application does not impress me entirely.

Ideas of the right have been growing when elites have been doing psychological warfare on people via Orwellian government surveillance, oligarchical censorship, tyrannical wealth inequality, intentionally broken schools, mainstream media companies that blacklist people like Lee Camp or Julian Assange for AmeriKKKan propaganda, and so forth.

Donald Trump and Elon Musk are both white men born into wealthy families. They also present patriarchal oligarchy within industries. They don't know what it is like to be poor. Some lower-class workers are smarter than these two white men. But these lower-class workers who are smarter don't get recognition for their hard work. Instead, the Donald Trump and Elon Musk clowns get recognized more. Donald Trump loves gold because he represents the spoiled white kid born into wealth that became greedy. Donald Trump critizes the Fed because he wants more entrepreneurial freedom for extorting money rather than cowering down to AmeriKKKa's mafia-like leaders. Elon Musk talks about freedom. But it's corporate virtue signalling. He extorts money by underpaying workers. He's a pimp. His workers are prostitutes. Freedom is how much money you have in this situation.



superloco3000 said:


> Left or right wing ideas are just walls to find a bigger truth.


That sounds like something George Carlin, Bill Hicks, or someone else would say.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Unquenched thirst of curiosity and getting involved in investigative journalism helped me learn about this country. Investigative journalism got me exposed to powerful information that elites withheld from the masses. All of that prevented my naivety. So, I've deprogrammed my brain from elites' psychological warfare on lower-class people. I refuse to be another disposable cog in the elites' war crime machine. These elites can go to hell for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... the human is just a point in the cycles of social/economic systems.

I hate that... the human is a spark, the bug in any rational system.

I also believe that economic science is the greatest tool to understand the false prophets of science, empty promises without any real growth.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

superloco3000 said:


> Well... the human is just a point in the cycles of social/economic systems.


The cycles of social/economic systems have become increasingly restrictive when these elites are controlling them. That's the problem creating a significant hindrance in human improvement.



superloco3000 said:


> I hate that... the human is a spark, the bug in any rational system.


Human nature thrives when improving a rational system. But it's elites hijacking people's minds to promote poverty, fear, impulsive consumerism, dysfunctional families, illiteracy, and indoctrination disguised as education. Which is why people's happiness, wealth, health, and improvement have all declined for many decades. So, human nature is not thriving anymore. So, the rise of mental health issues, poverty, broken families, and suicides have increased. It has started to look like the "Joker" movie with Joaquin Phoenix where cut-throat elites, who share traits from Wall Street criminals, extort resources from most people.



superloco3000 said:


> I also believe that economic science is the greatest tool to understand the false prophets of science, empty promises without any real growth.


Economic science is what I employed since my childhood. Real growth has been increasingly stagnated for many decades due to elites extorting money by increasing poverty, fear, impulsive consumerism, dysfunctional families, indoctrination, etc. Ever since elites have destroyed many people's lives for extorting money, this growth becomes a joke. But these conmen and their lawyer thugs keep the illusion of growth when many people intentionally are too poorly educated and unskilled to realize how messed up things have been all along.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> The cycles of social/economic systems have become increasingly restrictive when these elites are controlling them. That's the problem creating a significant hindrance in human improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... humans are trapped to certain cycles, for example few people know about the fractional banking system, the biggest scam in history, and people accept inflation as something normal.

Ancient people would be very different and would send these parasites to the guillotine.

But what can an individual do against a cycle that has been going on throughout history, people still believe that a piece of paper is money.

Fuck all the bullshit, I believe in protecting my family first and foremost, all the ideas of creating a better society, they know nothing about the cycles of the monetary system.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

superloco3000 said:


> Well... humans are trapped to certain cycles, for example few people know about the fractional banking system, the biggest scam in history, and people accept inflation as something normal.


The definition of fractional banking system was what I already knew before. But I never knew it was called a fractional banking system now. Or I forgot. Either way, I already know how the bankers want to control people by extorting money. Inflation is not acceptable to me.



superloco3000 said:


> Ancient people would be very different and would send these parasites to the guillotine.


When civilizations are doing their best, most cisgender men are wealthy, healthy, strong, adequately intelligent by being logical more than violent, dutiful yet not selling their souls to corrupt authority, significantly innovative, knowing how to protect their families, and raising children that are better than older generations. When civilization declines, most cisgender men are impoverished, unhealthy, weaker, dumber, more predictable than innovative, selling their souls to corrupt authority, creating broken families, more predictable than innovative, and raising children to be degenerates who make future generations worse. All countries' civilizations have declined when elites keep extorting money and power from most people. These elites have so much money and power, so it's hard to replace them with people to make future generations be significantly better.



superloco3000 said:


> But what can an individual do against a cycle that has been going on throughout history, people still believe that a piece of paper is money.


I've done my best to deprogram myself from the vicious cycle of toxic bullshit. But I understand why the people believe a piece of paper is money.



superloco3000 said:


> Fuck all the bullshit, I believe in protecting my family first and foremost, all the ideas of creating a better society, they know nothing about the cycles of the monetary system.


Good luck protecting your family in this world where elites use money and power to pre-determine people's lives. These elites don't care about your family's well-being. They would rather have your family become impulsive consumers who sell their souls, especially by doing corporate virtue signalling.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MH17 said:


> .


..


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> ..


. .. _ _ _


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Morons are useless, so I mostly limit my interactions to those who show signs of intellectual prowess. Even still, sometimes I give a brief response back to one that didn't qualify, just to give the lizard brain a small pat on the back. It wants to make amends for the perceived imaginary attacks I've commited.

Come to think of it, I have. Nobody made any personal promises to me that they use language as per the meaning of the words. Others made them in their name, and my own mind told me that.

If you think I have ever offended you, know that it was never my intention. I mean nothing for you but to be well, within the boundaries of your well-being not hurting anybody elses.

My mind works drastically different to yours. This is the only reason you thought I was trying to attack you. I never have, and I never will. I am not, nor do I want to be a psychopath.

I am doing my best to learn and understand the way the other people communicate. The sooner I do, the sooner I stop "attacking" anyone. Bear with me. I am alive and I am doing my best to figure this shit out. I swear I am not, nor ever have tried to be difficult. The difference in how my mind works to yours is the one and only difference for the misunderstandings we may have had.

"Then why say such mean words like morons?" Because integrity, clarity and hence coherence of the information. That's what I have for now. If anyone can provide me with a reason for not saying 'morons' to what I consider 'morons' and I find that reason valid, I will change and adopt in in a second to never flip back.

Thanks.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

MH17 said:


> Morons are useless, so I mostly limit my interactions to those who show signs of intellectual prowess. Even still, sometimes I give a brief response back to one that didn't qualify, just to give the lizard brain a small pat on the back. It wants to make amends for the perceived imaginary attacks I've commited.
> 
> Come to think of it, I have. Nobody made any personal promises to me that they use language as per the meaning of the words. Others made them in their name, and my own mind told me that.
> 
> ...


Is this why you edited out all of your comments above and replace them with nothingness?


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

OrchidSugar said:


> Is this why you edited out all of your comments above and replace them with nothingness?


No. I'm not sure why I've done that. Seems like a mix of feeling exposed, getting ahead of myself and falling on deaf ears. My Si is virtually non-existent, so I actually enjoy smashing whatever elaborate structure I've erected for any old reason. It lets me build something new. Maybe better this time.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

MH17 said:


> No. I'm not sure why I've done that. Seems like a mix of feeling exposed, getting ahead of myself and falling on deaf ears. My Si is virtually non-existent, so I actually enjoy smashing whatever elaborate structure I've erected for any old reason. It lets me build something new. Maybe better this time.


Ha! I like the way you word this. So much better than my I guess I self sabotage because I'm always willing to burn everything to the ground interpretation of why such things happen. Lol! Lack of Si makes sense.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Ha! I like the way you word this. So much better than my I guess I self sabotage because I'm always willing to burn everything to the ground interpretation of why such things happen. Lol! Lack of Si makes sense.


Can you exemplify? I don't understand and I'd like to. I benefit tremendously from examples.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Well, for example in the What Would Your Autobiography be Called thread, I had said my title would be The Final Phoenix, because I go through life building whatever is necessary at the time, then burning it all to the ground and starting all over (as I have just recently done in quitting my old job, changing my social circle, reexamining my relationship with family members, etc.). 

I always blame myself for stepping away from the secure thing I built before, and feeling like it's some kind of act of self sabotage. But seeing it from a lack of Si lense kind of makes sense. 

Oddly enough, one thing I always thought was not true to my type was the fact I do this rather than building a long term plan and sticking to it. If you zoom out the microscope a bit, you can see how each of my decisions can be similar to jumping across a pond on stepping stones. Each one has built off of, or led to the other. But when you zoom in, it looks like constantly building, breaking down, and starting over.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Well, for example in the What Would Your Autobiography be Called thread, I had said my title would be The Final Phoenix, because I go through life building whatever is necessary at the time, then burning it all to the ground and starting all over (as I have just recently done in quitting my old job, changing my social circle, reexamining my relationship with family members, etc.).
> 
> I always blame myself for stepping away from the secure thing I built before, and feeling like it's some kind of act of self sabotage. But seeing it from a lack of Si lense kind of makes sense.
> 
> Oddly enough, one thing I always thought was not true to my type was the fact I do this rather than building a long term plan and sticking to it. If you zoom out the microscope a bit, you can see how each of my decisions can be similar to jumping across a pond on stepping stones. Each one has built off of, or led to the other. But when you zoom in, it looks like constantly building, breaking down, and starting over.


Ah. Thank you for the example. It helped. It seems to me like the question of whether it is self-sabotage, or the smart thing to do in the circumstances, is making a ledger or expenses and gains. I see little benefit from the generalization, I would look at each jump to determine whether it was self-sabotage or a constructive step. What is your type, btw?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

MH17 said:


> No. I'm not sure why I've done that. Seems like a mix of feeling exposed, getting ahead of myself and falling on deaf ears. My Si is virtually non-existent, so I actually enjoy smashing whatever elaborate structure I've erected for any old reason. It lets me build something new. Maybe better this time.


Well things take time. This really disturbs my Si. Having historical records is important for me and disappearing things from existence is so disturbing lol. That’s like some 1984 thought police shit right there. But yeah you never know who may come along later and find some value in something you said.

Or if it really was just utter stupidity, then I can see wanting to destroy the evidence. But that cringe feeling is also important and very useful for personal development. I stumbled upon some old journals from like more than five years ago. I had that same urge to destroy. I guess I do understand.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Who are you talking to? So much cryptic talk.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Well, for example in the What Would Your Autobiography be Called thread, I had said my title would be The Final Phoenix, because I go through life building whatever is necessary at the time, then burning it all to the ground and starting all over (as I have just recently done in quitting my old job, changing my social circle, reexamining my relationship with family members, etc.).
> 
> I always blame myself for stepping away from the secure thing I built before, and feeling like it's some kind of act of self sabotage. But seeing it from a lack of Si lense kind of makes sense.
> 
> Oddly enough, one thing I always thought was not true to my type was the fact I do this rather than building a long term plan and sticking to it. If you zoom out the microscope a bit, you can see how each of my decisions can be similar to jumping across a pond on stepping stones. Each one has built off of, or led to the other. But when you zoom in, it looks like constantly building, breaking down, and starting over.


Ooh this is the story of my life though.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah. Exactly. And I genuinely don't get what it is like to lead with/have a prominent Si. Tbh I kind of abhor it a little because that's the only justification for anything I've ever gotten out of my mother so far. I have tried everything. Nope. It's always an Si reason. I tried to tell her, if all we did was what we've done in the past, then you wouldn't need to worry about getting the washing machine to stop dancing around(it's been fixed). We wouldn't have washing machines, electricity nor clothes. Doesn't get it! grgggrgrgrgr

Lmao @ getting freaked out at disappearing things. That was very funny. Not making fun of what that's like. I enjoy being oblivious to that experience. Any attempt at imagining does not feel nice. 

Zero cringe, btw. I actually was kinda proud of some of the expressions I used there, and I was happy with my conciseness. Lots of anger but that's kind of native territory to me. Another quality that greases up my interactions with others. Yeah.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

shameless said:


> Who are you talking to? So much cryptic talk.


You, among others. But depends where. Nothing cryptic. I wasn't asked for specific names so I didn't provide any. It wasn't the goal of what I wrote back there. = If you ask, I answer. Unless too private or incriminating, I spose. I get to plead the 5th like any other shithead.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

MH17 said:


> You, among others. But depends where. Nothing cryptic. I wasn't asked for specific names so I didn't provide any. It wasn't the goal of what I wrote back there. = If you ask, I answer. Unless too private or incriminating, I spose. I get to plead the 5th like any other shithead.


Well I knew that. I just wanted you to say it to my 'face'. Which you did. At least you are more honest than most of the people here if asked direct.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

MH17 said:


> Ah. Thank you for the example. It helped. It seems to me like the question of whether it is self-sabotage, or the smart thing to do in the circumstances, is making a ledger or expenses and gains. I see little benefit from the generalization, I would look at each jump to determine whether it was self-sabotage or a constructive step. What is your type, btw?


INTJ


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

shameless said:


> Well I knew that. I just wanted you to say it to my 'face'. Which you did. At least you are more honest than most of the people here if asked direct.


Then let me double the fuck down. 

I actually like you. I never wanted to hurt anyone at all. You obviously can't double a binary value, it's either yes or no, but for the dramatic effect I'll say 'I didn't want to hurt you double than just anyone'. 

At college there was a person who studied psychology. 

They told me, in a large group, that they were fascinated by how my brain works. 

My my so aggrandizing for me. Point is, I want you to know that my mind works very differently than mostly anyone I've ever met. I am highlighting this for you to see, believe, or both, that this is the only reason for that misunderstanding back there. 

I freaking hate blabbering about myself. Kind of an anti-christ feeling I have for the narcissistic social media culture. Trust me. I like you and I want you to be well. I also want to socialize and I think differently.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ms. Aligned said:


> INTJ


I used to think I was INTJ for years. Then I talked to some people and it turns out it's not 'extrovert' or 'introvert' in the popular meaning of the words. Which is fair since it never says the person is extro- or introverted. The function is. Another file I pull up at the trial of 'Everybody who misuses words belongs in prison'.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

MH17 said:


> Then let me double the fuck down.
> 
> I actually like you. I never wanted to hurt anyone at all. You obviously can't double a binary value, it's either yes or no, but for the dramatic effect I'll say 'I didn't want to hurt you double than just anyone'.
> 
> ...


I know that. I mean that your mind works very differently. I do not think you do mean to hurt people. I think you just think that logically precise. That was why I said I liked you, in spite of exposing me for my moronic contradictions. Just because someone backs me into a corner calling out my contradictions or idiocy, does not mean I cannot appreciate that perspective. Even if it stings. Clearly I am not that eloquent with words, and clearly you are not that eloquent in delivery.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

shameless said:


> I know that. I mean that your mind works very differently. I do not think you do mean to hurt people. I think you just think that logically precise. That was why I said I liked you, in spite of exposing me for my moronic contradictions. Just because someone backs me into a corner calling out my contradictions or idiocy, does not mean I cannot appreciate that perspective. Even if it stings. Clearly I am not that eloquent with words, and clearly you are not that eloquent in delivery.


Test of moral principles?  Oooh. How do you back someone up in a corner and call out contradictions when your delivery is not on point?

And bonus question, one I really want to ask you. Why do you keep badmouthing your ability to express yourself? This is some 3rd time I see you do it. I can clearly see the gigantic pressure you are under in that respect, it's so enormous that you have completely surrendered to it. It doesn't surprise me. It's impossible to bear for any human. I really want you to stop suffering from it, for two reasons: one is, that pressure comes from the biggest bullshitter who has ever existed(it isn't you, it's impossible to self-oppress to that degree), so it does not belong in the real world, and it doesn't belong on any human. Whoever made you believe you need to fulfill some insanely lofty standards for accuracy was abusing you. Stop it. I don't want you to suffer. 

Look at me. My EQ is the current outside temperature in the north of Siberia, expressed in celcius. Idc. I'm human. I do the best to be a person and treat others right. Am I good at it? No. But I do what I can. This is the only thing you should ever expect of yourself, an honest try. Anybody stating to the contrary is psychologically oppressing you and comes from a place of parasitic malice.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

@MH17 
Thanks probably something I needed to hear. I will absorb it, and think about it. Sometimes it takes someone pointing it out.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

shameless said:


> @MH17
> Thanks probably something I needed to hear. I will absorb it, and think about it. Sometimes it takes someone pointing it out.


Easy going folks have this great quality about them, it's just so easy to double down because they keep their affairs mellow. 

I'll put your expectation into a metaphor:

A 9 year old boy in grade school is expected to be a trillionaire who owns 6 internationally successful businesses in at least 3 branches of business that are considered volatile category for the period of 25 consecutive years, without one business going lower in success than breaking even for a period no longer than 1 consecutive month, having a wife, and four kids, 3 out of whom are part of a 2-man expedition to Mars to gather mineral samples and build a condo complex for the first settlers who arrive in 3 months. They will use spoons and paper clips to accomplish all that, and in 2 minutes, including the flight back. 

While making a pizza to die for. That will cure cancer. 

Make sure you get all that down to absorb. If you do, consider it a half-assed attempt at making an introductory step at subverting the damaging expectation you're up against in your head.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

null


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Seeking no truth, winning is all. Find it so grim, so true, so real. 

Lie and truth are just another cards in the stupid game people play. Of no value, like the game and people themselves. It doesn't matter whether you lie, tell the truth, suffer, or enjoy. You just need to align with the bullshit they need to fulfill another primitive psychological need that will lose priority and get overtaken by another primitive psychological need. 

Basically hardcore dopamine addicts. Validation. When it gets to that, they'll set themselves on fire to get a hit. 

STOP TRYING.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Some ones having their full stop period..


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

VinnieBob said:


> Some ones having their full stop period..


I don't give a rat's ass about your shit-stained opinion, which is why I didn't ask for it. I will say what and when I want and you can jam your discontentment up your ass. I am bound by law and rules of the website, not what your self-important ass cares to consider relevant. Kthnxfuckoff.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

MH17 said:


> you don't give a rat's ass about my shit-stained opinion, which is why you didn't ask for it. you will say what and when youwant and you can jam your discontentment up my ass. I am bound by law and rules of the website, not what my self-important ass cares to consider relevant. Kthnxfuckoff.


👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Wimbledon😘
I missed you wimbly
welcome back my mentally depraved psycho


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Wimbly 
hallllloooooo🫂


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

A part of me desires human specie extinction. The other part of me desires superior species. Both of those parts are reflected in my dreams when I am asleep. One part of me is not wanting increasing idiocracy from humanity anymore.

Now, how I got my knowledge came from preventing a vulnerable girl situation. Naivety would not liberate me. Elites treat women like second-class citizens. Female politicians are puppets. Norway doesn't give a shit about future generation women because of environmentally unsustainable oil. The oil companies are controlled by upper-class men who don't care about environmentalism nor people's well-being. America and Norway are both controlled by cut-throat men who profit from oil, the petro dollar, guns, and other environmentally unsustainable things. So, gender equality and multiculturalism are all corporate virtue signalling from those two countries. This can be applied to other countries, too.

I have a "fuck you for wasting my brain cells and time, so I'll reject this bullshit to make situations better for me" approach towards people rather than being angry or another doormat. That's how my mind works. The thing that makes me angry is when people corrupt and abuse others. Younger generations have turned into corrupt degenerates that are dumber than older people because of elites extorting shit like money, so I'm angry. China surpasses America when it comes to literacy. But Chinese workers are treated like dehumanized slaves with Orwellian government surveillance from internet service providers, a dehumanizing social credit score, banned V.P.N.s, and whatever else to keep China's oligarchs powerful. So, China is anti-freethought and anti-privacy. Russia's oligarchs are doing the same Orwellian shit to make war against Ukraine look acceptable. Countries are attacking freethought to keep elites extorting money, power, and whatever else through Orwellian methods. It's started to look like a "Watch Dogs" video game. Even European countries have become enemies to the internet by banning websites because of "hate speech". But it's really to prevent people from using critical thinking by analyzing "hate speech". It's creating European crybabies who lack critical thinking and a sense of humor. So, European countries have started to become enemies to journalism and free press. Which is why some journalists are using V.P.N.s to bypass banned websites from European I.P. addresses.

I let evil darkness in my mind as a very young girl to understand the enemy. I don't feel liberated when naive. Speaking of what is not evil. I chose the arguably good qualities from masculinity and femininity, then rejected gender roles. I like the compassionate aspect of femininity. I like the physically and mentally strong aspect of masculinity. But gender roles are garbage to prevent humans from creating a superior specie. So, I'm not interested in people who bully cisgender men for not being emotionally suppressed and competitive enough. Those bullies are why the cisgender men commit suicides. I'm also not interested in people who bully cisgender women for not looking pretty and acting submissive. Those bullies are why the cisgender women commit suicides. Cisgender men are more likely to commit suicide. But that's beside the point.


----------

